# Hello from Toronto, Ontario!



## kpenn (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi ladies and gents!

I have been lurking for quite a few months, and finally decided to give this a go.  I have a fairly addictive personality when it comes to forums (I'm so chatty!) and it's probably not the best idea to get involved in the middle of final exams...but, the pull of this community was too strong to resist!

My name is Kristen and I'm currently an undergraduate student in Toronto, Ontario.  My love of makeup can be credited to my mother, who has a stash so large that it has officially been named in her will.  My mom has been buying me MAC products for about 5 years, but within the last year I have become what I would call a collector.  I put myself on a successful no-buy for ALL other brands (aside from skincare lines) and have been focussing solely on the growth of my MAC collection.  Is it wrong that I took on a third job to do this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I'm looking forward to getting to know other people who are "like me".  You all seem really wonderful and I'm anxious for the many good conversations to come


----------



## Junkie (Mar 11, 2010)

Always great to see another Canadian - especially one who lives in the GTA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome! 

This place is great and everyone is really nice. You've definately come to the right place


----------



## KitCat (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello hello and welcome.  
I'm sure getting involved now will not interfere with your exams since while studying it is always good to take a break and focus on something else for a few. Any way good luck during this time and once again welcome.


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi and welcome!

I must admit, your collection sounds like something I'd envy by the time you're done collecting, if I'm not jealous of it already


----------



## KatherineS (Mar 12, 2010)

Woo whoop! Hello fellow Torontonian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!


----------



## malaviKat (Mar 12, 2010)

Always good to meet a fellow Torontonian! Welcome!


----------



## Cinci (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## kpenn (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone!  I'm really enjoying it here so far


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm pleased your enjoying it all so far!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Kristen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with those tests!!


----------

